
Starting Up, One Year Later: Recovery - ivankirigin
http://blog.dislocatedday.com/starting-up-one-year-later-recovery
======
jmorin007
Excellent final blog post for this series Tom. I think a lot of us are right
there with you, so thanks for putting your thoughts down on paper.

It's easy to get sucked into the stereotypical startup lifestyle of working
all day, every day, while sacrificing everything else...only to realize a year
later what a toll that's taken on you and the people around you. Posts like
this help to set things back into perspective and re-evaluate if you have your
priorities straight.

Keep up the good work with TS!

------
apsurd
Thank you for taking the time to share your experiences with us. I shuffled
through a couple of your most recent posts. Your writing style is honest. I
feel like I struggle with you! Glad to know we are not alone.

Keep up the good work. And yeah, make sure you tell that girl she makes you
happy!

------
rjurney
"In my fervor to escape the slavery of corporate America, I'd made myself a
slave to my supposed salvation."

------
tom_rath
Folks often remark to me that they'd never want to run a business themselves
because it would take up all their time. To that I'll reply "Yup, 'Freedom is
Slavery'."

I find it disturbing how few catch that reference, but self-direction isn't
for everyone.

------
edw519
I believe that there's only one reason to start a business: because you
absolutely _have_ to do this thing no matter what it takes.

All the other reasons you hear about:

    
    
      - to be my own boss
      - to get free time
      - to spend more time with my family
      - to get rich
      - to do what I want
      - to be famous
    

usually lead to disappointment. You'd be better off just getting a good job.

~~~
tdavis
The strategy of only doing it because you _have_ to is one which probably
allows for more sustained imbalance and lack of perspective (since the
business is _everything_ and _must be done_ , etc.), but I think it is short
sighted to believe it's the only reason to start one. Or the only reason one
could avoid disappointment when doing so.

At the end of the day, maybe this wasn't something I _had_ to do, but it was
something I _wanted_ to do. And it has certainly been an incredibly rewarding
experience. Overall, I am anything but disappointed. I've made many great
friends, grown exponentially as a programmer and designer, even gotten a taste
of the investment world.

Sure, sometimes it sucks, but never _once_ have I said to myself, "I would've
been better off getting a job." There's not once I'd have believed it.

~~~
edw519
"maybe this wasn't something I _had_ to do, but it was something I _wanted_ to
do"

Semantics. I think we're saying the same thing.

You _really_ wanted to do it badly, right? That's what I call _had_ to do.
Obviously, you don't _have_ to do anything except breathe & eat, but you get
the idea.

